# Favourite movements?



## aglayaepanchin (Jul 24, 2016)

Hey!

What are your favorite movements right now?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

If I wanted to be snarky I'd say pedaling my bicycle. But I do often listen to individual movements because of the random play function I use at work - not for serious listening, but fun anyway.

It's hard to think of any I like more than others. I'll go with Enescu's Suite for orchestra No. 3 in D major "Villageoise," Op. 27, movement 1 for starters.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Running and swimming


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Ok I will offer my personal favourite
Mozart PC No.23 second movement, this is just sublime musical perfection


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Bowel? 

OK, I have so many that the one I mention is just the first that pops in my head: Mahler 2nd symphony, 1st movement.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Bowel?
> 
> OK, I have so many that the one I mention is just the first that pops in my head: Mahler 2nd symphony, 1st movement.


Shostakovich 2nd piano concerto, 2nd movement. Lyrical, gentle, lump in the throat.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

If single-movement symphonies count, I'll say Sibelius's 7th. If not, the 3rd movement (Adagio) of Elgar's Symphony #1. It's coda is one of music's moments of truth.


----------

